# المنتديات الخاصة > مواهب الطلاب >  كلمات لا تنسي لدكتور زويل حين استلم جائزة نوبل

## hazem mohamed

حين استلم جائزة نوبل
قال الدكتور زويل انه يدين بهذه الجائزة لعائلته ولوطنه الأم مصر

كما قال في مؤتمر صحفي عقد بعد فوزه بجائزة نوبل انه .يتمني لمصر المزيد من التقدم والرخاء ووصفها بأنها "أم الحضارة"

كما صرح في حديث خاص لجريدة الأهرام "بأن قيمة الجائزة تكمن في قيمتها العلمية وليست المادية, وتمني بأن تكون تلك الجائزة بمثابة درس لكل الشباب المصريين بأن النجاح يمكن تحقيقه من خلال العمل الجاد والتفاني في العلم كما أضاف أن هذه .الجائزة تعتبر مرآة لتوضح لنا مدي إهتمام العالم بالعلوم والتكنولوجيا"

وفي مؤتمر صحفي عقد ضمن الاحتفال الذي أقيم لتكريم الدكتور أحمد زويل في محافظتي كفر الشيخ والبحيرة , دعا الدكتور .زويل الي انشاء جامعة علمية عالمية في مصر لمواجهة تحديات القرن الواحد والعشرين :وفيما يلي نص المحاضرة التي ألقاها الدكتور أحمد زويل عن مستقبل العلم في مصر

في حديثي عن "مصر والعهد الجديد من العلوم" فإن النقطة التي تثير الجدل للمناقشة هي مستقبل العلوم في مصر, ولكن يجب أن نتحدث أولا عن المجتمع العلمي في مصر, ونسأل أنفسنا هل يستطيع العلم أن ينمو بدون مناخ علمي مناسب ؟ وبالطبع فإن الإجابة علي هذا السؤال ستكون لا, لأنه يجب ان تتوافر شروط ومتطلبات أساسية للعلم وبدونها لن نستطيع تحقيق أي تطور أو تحسين, فالعلم ليس هبة أو منحة ولكنه نتيجة منطقية للعمل الشاق والجاد, ولا يمكن لأي عالم في أي مجال من مجالات العلم المختلفة أن يخترع أو يكتشف أو يطور بدون أن يوجد .حوله الممجتمع العلمي المناسب

إن المجتمع العلمي له ثلاثة دعامات رئيسية وهي العلم, التكنولوجيا والمجتمع فمن العلم تنشأ التكنولوجيا والتي بالتالي تساعد .علي تطويره والإثنان لا يتواجدان إلا إذا كان المجتمع يقدر ويدرك أهمية العلم

وأود أن أذكر أن أي مجتمع يحتاج الي الكثير من الوقت حتي يصطبغ بصبغة العلم ولكن ليس من الحكمة أن نقف ساكنين في إنتظار هذا اللون أو الصبغدة العلمية بل يجب أن نقفز سريعا كما قفزت الكثير من الدول من قبل ونجحت في ذلك وتتحقق تلك القفزة بتطوير وترسيخ مراكز وأكاديميات علمية عالية المستوي وطبقا للمقاييس والقواعد العالمية, وتلك المراكز يمكنها .التعاون فيما بينها لتحقيق نجاح متميز وعالي المستوي في جميع المجالات العلمية بالرغم من كل المشاكل والعقبات المحيطة

وأنا واحد من المعجبين بتلك الدول التي نجحت في تطبيق تلك المراكز العلمية المتخصصة ومصر في حاجة ملحة للقيام بتلك .المحاولة لتستطيع تحقيق التقدم والرخاء المنشود

إن وجود مجتمع علمي يعتمد علي توفير الموارد اللازمة للبحث وإعطاء الحرية للبحث والباحثين, وبالنسبة لحرية البحث فإن أخطر مشكلة يمكن ان تواجهها هي ظهور المزيد من مناقشات التي يمكن ان تؤدي الي ظهور المزيد من نقاط الجدل, مما يشكل .خطورة علي البحث العلمي

وأعني هنا أنه لابد من وجود حدود للبحث العلمي فيجب علي العالم ألا يخرق القيود الأخلاقية والوطنية أثناء بحثه ويجب علي المتبرعين ودافعي الضرائب أن يجعلوا مساهماتهم المادية مقصورة علي المراكز والجهات العلمية التي تحافظ علي القيود .الأخلاقية والوطنية

إن المجتمع العلمي هو مطلب أساسي للتقدم وذلك لثلاثة عوامل, أولا لأن المجتمع العلمي يستطيع أن يفكر بطريقة سليمة مما ينشئ رأي عام ناضج, ثانيا لأن المجتمع العلمي يثق في القدرة علي تحقيق الأهداف المنشودة وهو ما يحتاجة العلم وثالثا لأن .المجتمع العلمي سيكون فخورا بالعقول القادرة التي تدعم جهود الشباب بينما الأجيال القادمة تستطيع ان تستفيد من انجازاتهم

والآن إذا عدنا للموضوع الرئيسي وهو "مستقبل العلم في مصر", فالسؤال الآن هو كيف تستطيع مصر أن تستحوذ علي مكانة علمية جيدة في القرن الجديد؟ والإجابة هي أننا نستطيع تطبيق ذلك عن طريق العمل في ثلاثة نقاط أساسية والتي أطلق أنا .عليها إسم "الثلاثية المصرية الأساسية"

أولها تطوير وانشاء مراكز علمية تكون بمثابة منارات علمية تكون هي نقطة البداية لبناء الثقة القومية في الأهمية القصوي للبحث العلمي, وستحظي تلك المراكز بشهرة عالمية وستصبح مراكز جذب للعلماء الأجانب مما ينتج عنه تعاون مشترك عالي المستوي بين تلك المراكز والعالم كله,وستستطيع تلك المراكز أن تساهم علي المستوي السياسي وذلك بأن تلعب دورا جيدا في تحقيق السلام العالمي

وثانيا إعادة هيكلة البحث العلمي محليا حيث أننا يجب أن نعطي الفرصة لأفضل العلماء وندعم جهودهم .بكل طاقاتنا

وثالثا, التعاليم والتقاليد الوطنية, فيجب أن يكون لدينا إيمان قوي بتقاليد الحضارة المصرية, وإقترح انشاء جهتان تستطيعان تحقيق هذا الهدف الأول هو "جمعية وطنية للعلوم والتكنولوجيا" لتعمل بروح المسئولية لتقسيم مجالات وأهداف البحث .العلمي, ومن الأفضل الاستعانة بالخبرات العلمية الاجنبية في البداية وستقوم هذه الجمعية ب‘ختيار أهم مجالات البحث في مصر وتقوم بعمل العديد من الاختبارات من حيث أهميتهم العلمية .والمجلات التي يتم الموافقة عليها يتم تمويلها جيدا لتستطيع تقديم المساهمة العلمية علي المستوي العالمي

وثانيا " لجنة قومية للعلوم والتكنولوجيا" والتي يجب أن تكون تحت رعاية الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك لأن رعايته لها سوف تعطي ثقة كبيرة وأمل في تطوير وتحسين منهجناالعلمي, وسيدرك التاس أهمية العلم وخاصة ونحن علي أعتاب القرن الواحد .والعشرين

وأود أن أختم حديثي بأنني أتمني وأثق أن مصر سوف تحقق التقدم العلمي بالعمل الصادق والجاد لمواطنيها وأبناءها وأن مصر تستطيع أن تحطم القيود وترقي الي مستوي العالمية ولكن يجب علينا أن نبدأ من الآن فلا يجب أن نضيع المزيد من .الوقت

.فإن مصر تستطيع أن تكمل الدور الذي بدأه الأجداد لتصبح دولة ذات مكانة علمية رفيعة المستوي

----------


## حازم عطاالله

صدقت يا عالمنا الجليل بالفعل 

مصر تستطيع أن تكمل الدور الذي بدأه الأجداد لتصبح دولة ذات مكانة علمية رفيعة المستوي

----------

